# Audio Imperia - SOLO (review)



## Mike Fox (Jun 15, 2021)

Another home run from Audio Imperia!

I highly recommend this one if you don’t have any solo instruments, or just want a different flavor.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh thank God I already bought this one, so you can’t tempt me with the GAS!


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

Great library!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice work as always Mike!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 16, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Nice work as always Mike!


Thanks so much, Chris!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 16, 2021)

After hearing it when it released, I snatched it up. But question, how does the solo voice from this compare to Hangar 4?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 16, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> After hearing it when it released, I snatched it up. But question, how does the solo voice from this compare to Hangar 4?


Both are great. Different vocalist and different vibe in Jaeger Hangar 4.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 16, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> After hearing it when it released, I snatched it up. But question, how does the solo voice from this compare to Hangar 4?


The sopranos in SOLO are definitely good, but they don’t have that “Wow!” Factor that the soprano in Hangar 4 has. That one is just off the charts, and beats out every other soprano I’ve ever tried.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 16, 2021)

Great Demo Fox!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Great Demo Fox!


Thank you!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 11, 2021)

Glad I watched this despite already owning Solo. Forgot about those wonderful retongues... thanks, Mike.

Agree with need for natural fades... I personally prefer al niente.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 11, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Glad I watched this despite already owning Solo. Forgot about those wonderful retongues... thanks, Mike.
> 
> Agree with need for natural fades... I personally prefer al niente.


Thanks for watching!

Yeah, this review completely burned me out. Probably won’t be doing them in this format anymore…or possibly at all for that matter.

I have one more review that I’ll be doing for Lumina once it gets its new GUI, then it’ll be time to move on.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> The sopranos in SOLO are definitely good, but they don’t have that “Wow!” Factor that the soprano in Hangar 4 has. That one is just off the charts, and beats out every other soprano I’ve ever tried.


Merethe has a lovely voice : )


----------



## DanReidBermuda (Aug 23, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Another home run from Audio Imperia!
> 
> I highly recommend this one if you don’t have any solo instruments, or just want a different flavor.



Hi, 
New to this site
I bought solo by Audio Imperia back on may 10th and haven't been to download files on NI access as not enough space and won't download to an external SSD even with plenty of space so tried connect and conduct but says it's already installed which is very very frustrating as it's not installed as don't have files... I have my serial number from Audio Imperia so is there a link or a way to download just the files and locate them as it's authorized in NI but again no actaul instruments and samples
Please help SOS
Best
Dan


----------



## DanReidBermuda (Aug 23, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks for watching!
> 
> Yeah, this review completely burned me out. Probably won’t be doing them in this format anymore…or possibly at all for that matter.
> 
> I have one more review that I’ll be doing for Lumina once it gets its new GUI, then it’ll be time to move on.





LamaRose said:


> Glad I watched this despite already owning Solo. Forgot about those wonderful retongues... thanks, Mike.
> 
> Agree with need for natural fades... I personally prefer al niente.


Hi, 
New to this site
I bought solo by Audio Imperia back on may 10th and haven't been to download files on NI access as not enough space and won't download to an external SSD even with plenty of space so tried connect and conduct but says it's already installed which is very very frustrating as it's not installed as don't have files... I have my serial number from Audio Imperia so is there a link or a way to download just the files and locate them as it's authorized in NI but again no actaul instruments and samples
Please help SOS
Best
Dan


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 23, 2021)

DanReidBermuda said:


> Hi,
> New to this site
> I bought solo by Audio Imperia back on may 10th and haven't been to download files on NI access as not enough space and won't download to an external SSD even with plenty of space so tried connect and conduct but says it's already installed which is very very frustrating as it's not installed as don't have files... I have my serial number from Audio Imperia so is there a link or a way to download just the files and locate them as it's authorized in NI but again no actaul instruments and samples
> Please help SOS
> ...


You’re not the only one! Many people (including myself) have experienced this issue. I personally just had to keep freeing up space, until it worked.

I know that’s not a great answer, but I’m unaware of any other way to download the files. My best recommendation is to reach out to Audio Imperia and NI, and ask for assistance.

Good luck!


----------



## DanReidBermuda (Aug 23, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> You’re not the only one! Many people (including myself) have experienced this issue. I personally just had to keep freeing up space, until it worked.
> 
> I know that’s not a great answer, but I’m unaware of any other way to download the files. My best recommendation is to reach out to Audio Imperia and NI, and ask for assistance.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Mike it's much appreciated!
I've already reached out to them but not had any response yet but hopefully soon 
Best 
Dan


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 23, 2021)

the solo strings longs are the weaker part of the library by the sound of it.
Legato's sound very sample like, not real sounding (more like a top tier keyboard/workstation rompler patch). It's Ok-ish.. there are better alternatives

The rest sounds good though (7.5 out of 10 i rate it)


----------



## ennbr (Aug 23, 2021)

DanReidBermuda said:


> I bought solo by Audio Imperia back on may 10th and haven't been to download files on NI access as not enough space and won't download to an external SSD


If I recall Audio Imperia will provide a different option to download the files if you contact them direct


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 23, 2021)

ennbr said:


> If I recall Audio Imperia will provide a different option to download the files if you contact them direct


This sounds about right, now that i think about it. I believe there was some mention of this in a thread.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 24, 2021)

@DanReidBermuda I had to go directly through N.I. to get the direct downloads, but as someone intimated, I believe A.I. also eventually offered those links, and if I remember correctly, it still required 180gb for the download... at least on my Macbook. 

Very unnecessary, very unprofessional hassle for customers to dig for answers, beg for download links... and does anyone at N.I. remember .zip files? It's all about control via Native Access. Best wishes in your efforts!


----------



## Delboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Does this AI product already include the Solo Boys ? or was that a separate product that is now all sold out?


----------



## Evans (Mar 2, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Does this AI product already include the Solo Boys ? or was that a separate product that is now all sold out?


It was a completely separate Kontakt Player library.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Does this AI product already include the Solo Boys ? or was that a separate product that is now all sold out?


Separate library, but may be included in a future SOLO product as they have stated the intent was this to be a new series of soloist products, not a one and done situation.


----------

